# Le mot Overclocker existe-t-il chez Mac ?



## Webmr (20 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour, ne disposant pas encore d'un Mac (futur possésseur d'un iMac G5 1,8GHz 17"), je me pose une question comme ça 
 Un Mac est-il overclockable ? 

 Merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

je plains ton futur imac....   

mais oui...


----------



## Webmr (20 Décembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> je plains ton futur imac....
> 
> mais oui...


 Pourquoi le plains tu ? 
 Et un iMac G5 1,8GHz je pourrais le monter à combien


----------



## minime (20 Décembre 2004)

Avec un peu de chance tu pourras monter ton iMac G5 jusqu'à 1,8 GHz.


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2004)

2Ghz? En fait je sais pas, mais en tout cas, les ventilos ne doivent pas etre prevue pour!


----------



## Webmr (20 Décembre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> 2Ghz? En fait je sais pas, mais en tout cas, les ventilos ne doivent pas etre prevue pour!


 Bas je verrais bien si les 1,8GHz de mon G5 me suffiront 
 Sinon bas je le ferrais monté à 2GHz  Si il n'y a pas de problème de ventillo derrière...
 Quelqu'un pour me confirmer ça ?


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2004)

j'ai dit ca comme ca! mais si qq sait comment faire et que ca marche, je reste!
au pire pour la T°, on demonte le capot arriere, et on le fait encastrer dans le congelo!


----------



## Webmr (20 Décembre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit ca comme ca! mais si qq sait comment faire et que ca marche, je reste!
> au pire pour la T°, on demonte le capot arriere, et on le fait encastrer dans le congelo!


 Pour l'overclock c'est possible car j'ais trouvé un truc qui en parle 
 Maintenant a combien je peux monter mon iMac G5 ?


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2004)

ah! interessé par les liens qui menent vers l'overclocking!! ou?


----------



## Webmr (20 Décembre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> ah! interessé par les liens qui menent vers l'overclocking!! ou?


 http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/f17.html


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Décembre 2004)

C'est même assez étrange que vous n'ayez pas pensé à Macbidouille avant. Y'a même une section overclock dans la partie hardware de leur forum.

Mais je sais pas si je recommanderais l'overclock d'un iMac G5  :affraid: 

Tu nous raconteras si tu tentes le coup.


----------



## squarepusher (20 Décembre 2004)

je crois que les G5 ne sont toujours pas overclockable ....


----------



## Gamoul! (20 Décembre 2004)

Pas d'overclock pour les G5 non.


----------



## Webmr (20 Décembre 2004)

Gamoul! a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'overclock pour les G5 non.


 Ok tant pis


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2004)

Pas..encore car trop recent, mais je pense que quand le G5 se democratisera, ca devrai pouvoir devenir possible, peut etre difficilement, mais ca devrai arriver!


----------



## Gamoul! (20 Décembre 2004)

Si qqun me prete un imac je veux bien tenter le coup. En fait, il faudrait 2 imacs, un 1.6 et un 1.8Ghz, pour les comparer.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

ca m'a tjrs fait rire les gens qui veulent overclocker pour gagner qq malheureux % de gain au risque de niquer une machine qui coute entre 1500 et 3000 euros...


----------



## Webmr (20 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> ca m'a tjrs fait rire les gens qui veulent overclocker pour gagner qq malheureux % de gain au risque de niquer une machine qui coute entre 1500 et 3000 euros...


 Jamais je ne prendrais le moindre risques !
 Je le ferrais juste si c'est sur et encore je sais pas si je le ferrais... 
 Mais à l'origine ce post c'était juste pour savoir si c'était possible par simple curiosité...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

sur ou pas sur, moi je le ferai pas

 je n'ai sans doute aucun respect pour mon pc, ce tas de merde qui plante sans aucune raison


 mais pour mon futur mac, je n'ai aucune raison de l'overclocke pour gagner un gain ridicule sachant qu'il met deja une rouste a mon pc


 ce weekend, chez carrefour, on a fait un test avec un collegue de chez packard bell, il a lance plusieurs applis sur son p4 3.2 1 Go de ram
 et moi j'ai lance les memes applis sur un ibook 14" 512 mo, on a pas eu besoin de chronometrer pour dire qui a gagner 

 le perdant avait bien honte avec ses autollants "technologie hyper threading"

 l'an prochain, ils vont l'appeler "ultra mega super threading" qu'il se prendrait une claque qd meme :rateau:


----------



## Webmr (20 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> sur ou pas sur, moi je le ferai pas
> 
> je n'ai sans doute aucun respect pour mon pc, ce tas de merde qui plante sans aucune raison
> 
> ...


 A ce point ? Ton ibook a vraiment dépasser de vitesse le P4 à 3,2GHz sans déconner ?
 Alors mon futur iMac G5 1,8GHz il fait quoi ?


----------



## Balooners (21 Décembre 2004)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Alors mon futur iMac G5 1,8GHz il fait quoi ?


 La cuisine ?


----------



## Pixeldust (21 Décembre 2004)

Ca me rappel ma glorieuse époque des mobylettes quittées polini... inutile de préciser combien de moteurs j'ai explosé, ni combien de sous j'ai connement perdu....


----------

